

Big Day - jduperval

We applied to Y combinator and I know today is 'D' day for a lot of anxious people out there. Does anyone know if applicants that are not invited for an interview get some type of rejection letter? and do you know when they start letting people know.....any other excited applicants out there not know how to contain themselves....?
======
warpspeed
There's definitely been a dip in productivity here today haha. One thing I
wonder is if they call or email? YC's application page says "We'll call you,"
but all of the stories I've read says people have received email invites.

edit- Maybe it was my imagination, but at this point it just says "we'll
invite." So my bet is on email, since that's an awful lot of phone calls.

~~~
jduperval
That is what I am thinking too. I know they said they cant respond to every
last application to explain why you weren't accepted, but I'm hoping they at
least let you know when the selection process is over, or this anxiety might
dip into tomorrow...or the whole week, who knows! ha. Good luck on your
application. Let me know if you get a response!

~~~
warpspeed
Likewise!

~~~
jduperval
Didn't get in, I will try again this year though! I hope you had better news!

------
ig1
They send you an email whether you get accepted or rejected. I believe if you
get accepted you get a link to calendar system to pick a date/time for your
interview.

If you get accepted after the interview they call you to let you know.

~~~
warpspeed
Thanks for the info!

